# Lucy's rash.



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I believe I have mentioned that when I got Lucy in August, she had a bad rash all over her belly. We took her to the vet's and got some cream and also some pills that she had to take and it cleared it up.

However, she continued to scratch and quite often she has this rash back, only not so extensive. When I took her to have her spayed in October, she had a bit of a rash and the vet said that quite often they saw rashes on the belly of adolescent bitches and she would probably grow out of it. Someone suggested a fish based food, so I switched to Natural Balance fish and sweet potato. Someone else suggested that raw would fix it. They now get raw some days and the fish kibble the other. But she continues to scratch. I got some liquid from a friend. She uses it on all kinds of skin ailments. I think it has gentian violet in it because it stains everything it comes into contact with. It does clear up the rash, but I would like it to go away for ever and Lucy would not scratch. 

I will post a photo. The pink parts of the skin are just a reflection of the light on her skin. But the little dots are the rash. I don't really want her on medication. I would like to clear it up with something natural. Do you suppose that this rash will keep coming back constantly and I will never permanently fix the problem? I just feel bad that she is always scratching. Well, not ALWAYS but quite often. 

Any suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't have any advice on the rash and skin conditions can be so difficult do diagnose correctly.  Could she be allergic to what she is eating? You might consider going to your vet or to a dermatology specialist. Have your vet done any tests on her?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I would start to keep a log on when she has the rash, where it is on her body and what food she consumed and what you use to treat it. Hopefully at pattern will emerge which will help you discover the root cause.


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Has she been treated for fleas? It looks like an allergic reaction. I had a cat once that was allergic to flea saliva (or something of the sort) and would get bumps and lick constantly.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

No, she doesn't have fleas. Dogs don't get fleas here. I think its too cold. She only ever gets it on her belly. I thought as the vet said it was common that she would stop getting the rashes after she was spayed. I guess I will keep track of how often she gets them; how long it takes to get rid of it - then go back to the vets.

I can't see how she is allergic to the food because I have switched kibble and started feeding raw and she still gets the rash. You would think if it was an allergic reaction to the food, that once I changed food the rash would stop. Unless she is allergic to lots of different foods. 

But then again - they are only on her belly. It can't be very nice to keep getting a rash that is obviously itchy, so my aim is to find a permanent solution. Not sure how easy that will be. I thought it was a "teenage" thing so I guess even though she has been spayed, she is still really a teenager. Anyway, I guess I will keep an eye on it for a while. 

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I have seen this on 3 young females. It will go away on its own, but faster with meds. the last one we gave Clavamox and it cleared up in 7 days.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Oh thanks. Did the Clavamox clear it up and it never came back again?


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Hasn't came back so far


----------

